# Centerforce clutch?



## wildj82 (May 1, 2010)

Ok techies I was thinking of buying Centerforce clutch kit and flywheel
Pilot and throw out. Seen some didn't have good luck. Any feed back appreciated. 400 cu nearly stock muncie m20.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I put a Centerforce Duel Friction in mine and I have had 0 problems with it over the last 16 years.


----------



## wildj82 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks! Expected others to reply also.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

I have a center force duel friction, in mine. Running a 428 with the m20. Love it no problems at all.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Even the 10.5" Centerforce Dual Friction works well in my GTO, 428cui with some mods and M20. If you get stuck in traffic it may become exhausting to press and depress the pedal but for normal driving it's no problem at all.


----------



## wildj82 (May 1, 2010)

I thought one of the pro's to a Centerforce was reduced pedal force required?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I guess I have to ask, why? Bear in mind, GM had to carry warranties on their cars and the stock clutches held up just fine to years of abuse. I can't say that Centerforce doesn't make a good product, they probably do. Is it any better than what GM did? Probably not. Unless you're making serious horsepower or have huge slicks and are really stressing your drivetrain, I have to think stock is still the best.

Case in point... One of my best friends put his 396 back in his '66 Chevelle and went with a McCleod. It chattered terribly. He took out the McCleod and replaced it with a Centerforce. It too chattered like hell. Upon my advice, using the same logic I stated above, he went with an OEM unit and it works like butter. Lower pedal effort, no slippage and it's now been in there three years or so.

What I've found over the last 30 plus years of playing with these things is that when we deviate from what GM did, we more often go backwards than forwards.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Chuck, that's very true in just about every situation. That said, in my uneducated youth, I installed a McCleod 3400 lb clutch in my '65. Very stiff pedal effort, but smooth, no chatter, no slip. And it's been in there 30 years! In other instances, I have installed LUK oem spec clutch assemblies in other GTO's and have had zero issues, plus a pedal that's so light it feels like a hydraulic unit. I'm into other old cars as well (I have a stock, '15 Ford) and in every case, 'upgrades' usually result in inferior performance and reliability. The factory engineers really did know a thing or two.


----------



## wildj82 (May 1, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Chuck, that's very true in just about every situation. That said, in my uneducated youth, I installed a McCleod 3400 lb clutch in my '65. Very stiff pedal effort, but smooth, no chatter, no slip. And it's been in there 30 years! In other instances, I have installed LUK oem spec clutch assemblies in other GTO's and have had zero issues, plus a pedal that's so light it feels like a hydraulic unit. I'm into other old cars as well (I have a stock, '15 Ford) and in every case, 'upgrades' usually result in inferior performance and reliability. The factory engineers really did know a thing or two.


Thanks guys one more for you. When you say OEM are you refering to 
One from hays, LUK, ram or others built to stock specs. Or something from 
GM. Who would you go with I need flywheel and full clutch kit


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

If you buy a clutch kit that has more holding power than stock, probably the pedal force is higher. I wouldn't use a stronger clutch kit if I wouldn't need it. I don't think my clutch pedal is too hard, but there is more force needed than stock!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

wildj82 said:


> Thanks guys one more for you. When you say OEM are you refering to
> One from hays, LUK, ram or others built to stock specs. Or something from
> GM. Who would you go with I need flywheel and full clutch kit



In a word, Yes. OEM for me would be any of the quality "stock" replacement products. As stated, the pedal feel is much friendlier to sitting in traffic... I've recently used LUK for my son's 4Runner and it appears to be a good product. As far as a Flywheel, I'm not sure. Do you not have one at all? ...or is yours "bad"? A machine shop can resurface a flywheel for not much money.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I bought a new flywheel for mine when I did the clutch, over 30 years ago. It was a 30 pound Weber, steel, and at that time was $125, which was expensive. Now, they are several hundered dollars. Resurface/regrind your original one if you can.


----------

